# Filling in eyebrows...



## mac4less (Apr 30, 2009)

Every girl that I see on youtube..doing a tutorial... fills in her eyebrows.....is it really that necessary...??? I never even bothered with it...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it is if you have thinner brows or if you want to darken/lighten then ...I fill mine in to give them a more thick neater appearance


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it makes eye makeup look more defined and helps to finish a look.


----------



## berryjuicy (Apr 30, 2009)

It's a matter of personal preference.  I have sparse eyebrows, so I do fill mine in.  If I'm wearing eyeshadow it just doesn't look complete with undone brows.  I suppose if I had fuller eyebrows I may not need to fill them in.  Properly filled in brows polish off the look in my opinion.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I think it makes eye makeup look more defined and helps to finish a look._

 
Ditto! Depending on how much you're doing to your eyes, it can be a necessity. I think it's a must if you're wearing a bold look or any type of brow highlight.


----------



## widdershins (Apr 30, 2009)

My eyebrows are invisible if I don't fill them in. I find that it also makes your eye makeup pop more.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 30, 2009)

YES YES YES it's necessary!
I'm a huge eyebrow freak. I think people need to learn the art of proper eyebrow technique.
It's one of those subtle things that really pulls a look together, in my opinion.


----------



## Titty (May 1, 2009)

I think it's necessary, it finishes a look. 

It's like doing your eye makeup and not putting eyeliner or mascara on?  Does that make sense? lol


----------



## Lovey99 (May 1, 2009)

Personally, I do not fill my eyebrows in.  I have very thick eyebrows, so I do not deem it necessary.  When I get my eyebrows threaded, I get them thinned out a bit so they are not so thick in appearance.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 1, 2009)

Especially if you wear glasses you would want to fill in your brows. It really helps your face look alot more finished. 

Personally I fill mines in because I'm missing hairs in alot of places and if I don't my eyes look weird.


----------



## aziajs (May 1, 2009)

It helps pull your look together.  It also helps create a more finished face.  I find that it really accents not only your makeup but your face and its features.  It makes a big difference:


----------



## Curly1908 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It helps pull your look together. It also helps create a more finished face. I find that it really accents not only your makeup but your face and its features. It makes a big difference:







_

 
I actually prefer your "before".  It looks a lot more natural & polished to me.  You're very pretty!


----------



## nursee81 (May 1, 2009)

To me it depends if I am just going to work then no I don't fill them in but going out yes. It makes them in my opinion look more defined and polish.


----------



## Lovey99 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It helps pull your look together.  It also helps create a more finished face.  I find that it really accents not only your makeup but your face and its features.  It makes a big difference:







_

 
I think you are gorgeous with the natural brows...


----------



## Lovey99 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I actually prefer your "before".  It looks a lot more natural & polished to me.  You're very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree.  Even if you did pencil them in just a bit; I prefer the more natural look.  Either way, your makeup and face are always flawless.


----------



## aziajs (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I actually prefer your "before".  It looks a lot more natural & polished to me.  You're very pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I agree.  Even if you did pencil them in just a bit; I prefer the more natural look.  Either way, your makeup and face are always flawless._

 
Really?  I would never go back to wearing my brows naturally.  I much prefer them filled in.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 1, 2009)

I fill mine in every single day. If I don't, I look so scary!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

I always fill mine in...I let them keep their natural shape....But I like the filled in look...More polished IMO...I actually can't do the squared off thing and get them to match...thats the only reason....


----------



## gabi03 (May 1, 2009)

i guess lovey and i are the odd ones out. i don't fill mine in, I don't feel its a necessity, natural brows can look flawless with a tiny bit of wax and some light grooming. In the long run, fuller natural brows will always be in style and so i refuse to really pluck them. I do light maintenance to get strays but i just don't like to whole harsh brow look, sorry but it kinda seems tacky lookin (when pulled off wrong)


----------



## Lovey99 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_i guess lovey and i are the odd ones out. i don't fill mine in, I don't feel its a necessity, natural brows can look flawless with a tiny bit of wax and some light grooming. In the long run, fuller natural brows will always be in style and so i refuse to really pluck them. I do light maintenance to get strays but i just don't like to whole harsh brow look, sorry but it kinda seems tacky lookin (when pulled off wrong)_

 




Very well stated.  I like my makeup to look more natural... Even if I wear bright shadows or lips, I like a more natural look.


----------



## spectrolite (May 1, 2009)

I have sparse brows with some gaps so I definitely need to fill them in. I dream of having nice thick brows that just need a bit of gel or wax lol... At the moment I'm using Stud Brow Pencil + Embark e/s with MAC Brow finisher. I agree with everyone who said it pulls the look together as well


----------



## gigiopolis (May 1, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's an absolute necessity if you've got a pretty good brow shape with dark, dense hairs to begin with. I've got pretty light eyebrow hair, even for someone with black hair, and it's sparse in some areas. It pulls the look together if your eyebrows are well-defined - it's true that it "frames" your eyes and gives balance to an entire look.

If you're naturally gifted with beautiful brows, by all means just swipe some brow gel and call it a day (and I'll be jealous!). But most of us could benefit from a little brow-filling here and there. It's especially apparent in photographs, as the flash washes you out a bit and washes eyebrows out a bit too.


----------



## ForeverKrystal (May 1, 2009)

For me it is necessary and when I start freelancing I am positive I will be filling my clients brows too...LOL...Mine naturally grow with gaps throughout and I use the brow powder to correct that problem...


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 1, 2009)

i think it's just a matter of what you like and what you've been taught. plus if you have MA's (mainly from MAC) who do tutorials, i think 99% of the time you will see that. i've been wearing MAC for 10 years now and have been to counters in kansas city, los angeles, ft. laud, and miami and i have never met one that doesn't fill them in........ and majority of the time i don't because mine are pretty thick BUT some days i do. it sort of "completes" the look sometimes. kind of like some days i might put on shadow and it looks unfinished to me or like something is missing so i'll throw some carbon or sketch on my V and then it looks more finished...


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_i guess lovey and i are the odd ones out. i don't fill mine in, I don't feel its a necessity, natural brows can look flawless with a tiny bit of wax and some light grooming. In the long run, fuller natural brows will always be in style and so i refuse to really pluck them. I do light maintenance to get strays but i just don't like to whole harsh brow look, sorry but it kinda seems tacky lookin (when pulled off wrong)_

 
I don't think it makes you odd...Brows just like makeup is a matter of preference...If you don't feel your brows need filling in thats great if it works for you...I sometimes just use wax as well...But that is really a form of filling too .... putting nothing in them is no filling at all....I also wouldn't call a Bold brow Harsh...I think it takes a certain person to pull those off...but when they can it looks Bad ass not tacky by any means....I like brows that have a great shape whether they are  natural or filled....But if your shape is not great and you don't fill them in..I think it looks unfinished, not persay Tacky. I don't knock anything til I try it...and I get a lot more compliments on my makeup and brows when they are filled versus just left to be.

Wanna know how your m/u really looks...post a fotd with brows filled and without and see what compliments you get ...because we sometimes don't see what others see when it comes to our own face.


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_...I sometimes just use wax as well..._

 
what kind of wax???? i use pantene hair wax in my hair sometimes..... would that work??


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

I use Smashbox brow Wax ($20) or cheapo DS NYC Browser brush on Brow Kit ...it is a duo with the filler and wax (Works just as great as Smashbox) and it's like $3


smashbox BROW TECH WAX | smashbox cosmetics

NYC >>> NYC Browser Brush-on Brow Powder with Grooming Wax and Tweezers Reviews. Buying Guides & Consumer Product Reviews - Epinions.com


----------



## elongreach (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It helps pull your look together. It also helps create a more finished face. I find that it really accents not only your makeup but your face and its features. It makes a big difference:







_

 
I really like your brows both ways.  I generally find my brows more like yours naturally AFTER I have penciled to fill them in.  So I'm jealous already.  But your after look is something I like as well because I think the lines look so clean and the hairs know to lay and stay.  I've tried and failed miserably the try this, but I need a lot of pratice.

So anyway, I think eyebrows are a very personal thing.  Everyone wears their eyebrows the way THEY want their brows to look.  You can't knock a person for wanting to fill their brows or visa versa.  So I don't think that it's really something that anyone can question about someone or wonder why everyone does this (which obviously not everyone does because some people on this site have been blessed with the most gorgeous natural brows).  To each its own, ya know?


----------



## MissResha (May 1, 2009)

i only have to fill my "tail" in a bit because my eyebrows are thick and black as heck. argh.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i only have to fill my "tail" in a bit because my eyebrows are thick and black as heck. argh._

 
My eyebrows are thick and dark as well.  I have never had a need to fill them in and even when I go to have my makeup done they never bother!  The only hassle with this is that I have to wax/pluck more often as strays are noticeable!!


----------



## moonlit (May 1, 2009)

I think u look better and more natural in the first pic- However you could still do your eyebrows like fill them in-I generally jus do the end of my eyebrows .

if u tone down a bit, it would look more natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_I think you are gorgeous with the natural brows..._


----------



## gabi03 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i only have to fill my "tail" in a bit because my eyebrows are thick and black as heck. argh._

 
almost the same here, mine are thick and black. sometimes when i "fill them in" I end up looking like i'm angry, even with the lightest hand. for me i have smaller eyes so a filled in brow weighs my eyes down alot. 

I didn't mean to offend anyone by saying it looks tacky, i've just seen some really bad applications. I end up looking at the eyebrows the whole time instead of their makeup...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. For me its just a comfort level, i think i look good without them filled with them filled i feel like a girl who never wears makeup wearing makeup (if that makes sense)


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 1, 2009)

My brows are beyond sparse, an older girl "arched" them for me in the 8th grade and they never regained full life. I must fill them in.


----------



## aziajs (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_I think u look better and more natural in the first pic- However you could still do your eyebrows like fill them in-I generally jus do the end of my eyebrows .

if u tone down a bit, it would look more natural 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Here's the thing, brows are such a personal thing.  I really prefer them filled in and cleaned up so that all my lines are completely clean.  But beyond filling them in I like to create a shape.  I am always drawn to girls who have brows like that.  Ruby_Woo, for example, fills in and shapes her brows perfectly in my opinion.  They are very clean, very polished.  I know that some people prefer a more natural, less finished look.  Perhaps it's best for some people to just use a brow gel or wax and call it a day.  Some people fill their brows in but don't create that very clean shape.  Everyone does it so differently.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 1, 2009)

I have thin eyebrows..yes it's serious lol ...but sometime I don't care


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

I must say for the people that can fill and draw those defined brows I am totally impressed...It is truly an art and it takes skills to draw them that perfect! I lack skillz....LOL

I would love to have fancyfacebeater's brows....LOVE


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 1, 2009)

It depends on the look one is sporting.  If I do bold eyemakeup and don't contour my brows it doesn't add depth to the overall look of the bold eyeshadow.  If I'm running about with just mascara and balm, I simply brush and set with wax and _maybe_ add a slight contour.  I have to shape my eyebrows because, for me they frame my face and can be unruly.  
I don't know about me posting a photo and getting accurate responses as we all agree ones makeup is based on individual preferences so, some will think they look great, others will give me c.c. but then they'll be slagged on for giving constructive criticism.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

No one is slagged on giving CC if the poster asks for it...nor for giving CC in general for that matter...they are slagged on nasty insults


----------



## TexasBelle (May 1, 2009)

I had never even thought of filling in my brows before joining Specktra.

Now, it's a part of my daily makeup routine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I find it to be an easy way to make a big improvement in my overall "look" - having filled in brows pulls everything together and makes my eyes pop and my face look "finished." 

I have reasonably shaped brows as-is, so I just pencil within the line I already have naturally, in order to fill out sparse areas and darken the color just a bit. My natural hair color is light brown, but I dye my hair a dark auburn/red. So a bit of eyebrow pencil helps my brows match my hair.

EDITED TO ADD:
Whoops. Just realized that I'm a white girl posting in the Beauty of Color area. Hope that's okay! I tend not to even notice what forum I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User38 (May 1, 2009)

If I don't fill my brows, I look like a cadaver


----------



## 06290714 (May 1, 2009)

I think it's your own personal preference. When I started off wearing makeup I told myself I wouldn't ever touch my brows (filling them in or penciling them etc). I saw lots of other girls (not on Specktra, but in life) fill them in or shave them off and re-draw and I never liked the look, IMO. I gave in probably about 2 months ago and started to just extend my brow a little or fill in empty spots on my brows. 

I eventually started to line my brow and gently fill them in. IMO it does and changes a lot..esp if you're doing a full face of makeup it's like icing on the cake. HOWEVER if you have perfect brows (if that even exists) don't bother with it.

Filling in eyebrows are GREAT when you mispluck! Just the other day I was using those small mini face shaver thingies and the TOP of my brow grows very quickly so I use a mini brush thing and brush the brow hair up and trim it too bad my hand slipped and it took a good portion off. Thank goodness for brow pencils!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_If I don't fill my brows, I look like a cadaver
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 











.............................  .


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 1, 2009)

I have a lazy fill-in and a wanna look extra polish fill in.

Aziajs I know where you coming from with the "polished look". Alot of women are stuck on this natural thing when it comes to makeup, which is cool but some of us like myself  love the made up look (just as long as everything is blended well). Plus you do are great job shaping your brows.


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SassyMochaJess* 

 
_Alot of women are stuck on this natural thing when it comes to makeup...._

 
I actually laughed out loud when I read that.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It really is like you said, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 2, 2009)

I suppose if there is no need for you to fill in your brows then you shouldn't waste you time doing so. You should consider just trying it out and figuring out what look works best for you... you might just surprise yourself.

I might post pics later. I used to think i didn't need to fill in my brows, but oh boy did it make a difference!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_Whoops. Just realized that I'm a white girl posting in the Beauty of Color area. Hope that's okay! I tend not to even notice what forum I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
You have angered the Beauty of Color gods for trespassing. Now, you must sacrifice your most prized goat before they execute you. :/


----------



## aziajs (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I used to think i didn't need to fill in my brows, but oh boy did it make a difference!_

 
Right!  I used to think the same thing.  I refused to do it because it was one more step, I didn't want to feel like I "had" to do it, and I thought it was unnecessary.  I used to think they looked perfectly fine once they were arched.  Why fill them in????  I really didn't think it made a difference but like you said, it really does.


----------



## spectrolite (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_EDITED TO ADD:
Whoops. Just realized that I'm a white girl posting in the Beauty of Color area. Hope that's okay! I tend not to even notice what forum I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

I just want to let you and everyone else who is not a WOC (seriously - everyone has got some colour anyway....) to know that is is perfectly fine to post in here. It's not a segregated forum! It's one big happy Specktra family. It makes me sad to think that people are afraid to post in here because they are not "coloured"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please pass the message along - it's okay!! lol...


----------



## uabiola (May 2, 2009)

I personally fill in my eyebrwos because they are so thin after I arch them that they are almost invisible. When I first started as a teen, I made the biggest mistake of using velvetone, because I have jet black hair naturally...big mistake.  Then I tried stud, which looks similar too velvetone but more natural.  Then a MA said, try spiked, I said "girl, you trippin, this is way too light, I have jet black hair".......so, Ive been using spiked going on 2 yrs now...lol....Its perfect, and looks so natural because its a bit lighter, and even if I pack it on, its still doesnt look like a nike sign or check mark on my face, lol.  The key is to draw the brow in the natural direction of your hair growth.  Then afterwards use a eyebrow brush and brush the color in the direction of hair growth for a more natural look.  Works for me, and I get compliments all the time.


----------



## uabiola (May 2, 2009)

I personally like the before better.  The after looks too drawn on..though you did an amazing job filling them in, and they look really even.  I still prefer the width of the before because its not as thick and overwhemling to your face.  I think you have great eyes, and the width of the after brow takes away from their beauty, but its still a good brow though.


----------



## LaVixxen (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_It helps pull your look together.  It also helps create a more finished face.  I find that it really accents not only your makeup but your face and its features.  It makes a big difference:







_

 

I like the before better. I think the after eyebrows are a bit too strong for the light makeup your wearing. But thats just me. You still look beautiful though.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 2, 2009)

I think that filling-in your eyebrows is a wonderful idea when your eyebrows are sparse or lightly-colored.  It really puts your look together and makes you look  polished.

If you have normal or thick eyebrows, though -- filling them in can make you look 1) angry or 2) masculine (kinda tranny-ish) or 3) like Groucho Marx.






However, as Trish said, makeup is an individual choice so everybody should do whatever *they* like.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_ 
EDITED TO ADD:
Whoops. Just realized that I'm a white girl posting in the Beauty of Color area. Hope that's okay! I tend not to even notice what forum I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I think you are all good...I didn't even realize it was in the WOC section...I thought it was just in general makeup chat.....and could be answered by anyone....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We all have brows...I stay in the Porcelain Beauties thread so what do I know LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I think that filling-in your eyebrows is a wonderful idea when your eyebrows are sparse or lightly-colored. It really puts your look together and makes you look polished.

If you have normal or thick eyebrows, though -- filling them in can make you look 1) angry or 2) masculine (kinda tranny-ish) or 3) like Groucho Marx.






However, as Trish said, makeup is an individual choice so everybody should do whatever *they* like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In His case....He does not need a fill but more like a WAX for real


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_*No one* is slagged on giving CC if the poster asks for it...nor for giving CC in general for that matter...they are slagged on nasty insults_

 
I should not have posted this apparently before reading the "chatter" section and I am not referring to _that_ incident, and I have seen it happen as I don't just come to this forum so I can attest that people who give CC are sometimes slagged on by other members.  Maybe not in your experience but people tend to get tense when it comes to suggestions or feedback because we are human.  Dang you have to put disclaimers on comments here now. smh.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

^^ I don't think it is really that serious.....We don't get a lot of rude people here ...so not worth going into on this thread really....Not for me anyway....


----------



## lafemmenoir (May 3, 2009)

Maybe but the tone of your response to my comment let me know it was serious as I was stating people can and do get tense about c.c. just as they do about comments apparently.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 3, 2009)

Tone......How do you get tone from a typed message...No caps...No explanation marks...There was No tone.....I personally have no problem with CC if it is constructive....I am not sure what you are looking for here...But again...it is not that serious for me....I have been critiqued on my fotd and it really doesn't bother me....I learn from it...


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasBelle* 

 
_
EDITED TO ADD:
Whoops. Just realized that I'm a white girl posting in the Beauty of Color area. Hope that's okay! I tend not to even notice what forum I'm in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
Well I think that this is a topic that really isn't WOC specific and is more of a general topic like many others have stated.  It would probably be just as beneficial in the MAC chat or Recommendation sections.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

^^^ 100% Agreed


----------



## leenybeeny (May 4, 2009)

I had never filled in my brows until very recently.  I thought that because my brows were so dark that I never needed to.  However, they are slightly sparse on the inner corners, especially on one brow, so I have found filling them in makes a world of difference.

No fill:





Fill:





It's not a huge difference, but enough to make them more uniform throughout.

EDIT: Why is my face more tanned in December than in May??  LOL  I just noticed hehe
EDIT EDIT: Wow, my hair has grown a lot.

Umm, I need to go to bed, I had to much rum and am talking nonsense.  Night lovelies xoxox


----------



## Curly1908 (May 4, 2009)

^Your eyebrows look GREAT filled in.  And you have beautiful Bette Davis eyes!


----------



## Lauren1981 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I had never filled in my brows until very recently. I thought that because my brows were so dark that I never needed to. However, they are slightly sparse on the inner corners, especially on one brow, so I have found filling them in makes a world of difference.

No fill:






Fill:





It's not a huge difference, but enough to make them more uniform throughout.

EDIT: Why is my face more tanned in December than in May?? LOL I just noticed hehe
EDIT EDIT: Wow, my hair has grown a lot.

Umm, I need to go to bed, I had to much rum and am talking nonsense. Night lovelies xoxox_

 
not a huge difference but filling in gave you a little of an exotic look. looks good!!!


----------



## Ted Darin (May 4, 2009)

Hi
 i think filling eye brows will give good attractive.though it would be take long time for making it..


----------



## VintageAqua (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I think that filling-in your eyebrows is a wonderful idea when your eyebrows are sparse or lightly-colored. It really puts your look together and makes you look polished.

If you have normal or thick eyebrows, though -- filling them in can make you look 1) angry or 2) masculine (kinda tranny-ish) or 3) like Groucho Marx.






However, as Trish said, makeup is an individual choice so everybody should do whatever *they* like. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Slightly off topic, but this has always been one of my favorite eyebrow quotes! 

"I love your eyebrows. If Brooke Shields and Groucho Marx had a child, that baby would have your eyebrows!"


----------



## nongoma (May 5, 2009)

When I first started doing make-up properly on myself, eyebrows weren't an issue. Then my best friend got married and I decided to have them done for her wedding. I went to a local beautician and she nailed them. I mean ABSOLUTELY NAILED THEM. I was shocked at the difference it made! 

Then when I needed them redone i discovered to my dismay that she had moved on. In my ignorance I assumed the lady who had taken over from her would do the same job. 

oh. my. days. 

Butchered, molested and destoryed them. I cried. So I left them for a while. 

I went down to London to visit my mom and she suggested I get them threaded at a local Indian shop she knew. Again the lady nailed them. I absolutely loved them. Went back up north and tried to find a threader and lo and behold I found one. but. she. MURDERED THEM. I couldn't believe it! I had sperm brows. Not a good look.

At that point I started trying to shape them myself. It was intimidating. Definitely. I know its only brows but with the history I had had with them I had to make a plan. My efforts were useless. So I ended up getting them done in london once every 6 or so months and trying hard to keep the shape up. 

Then one day I got fed up and just thought to myself "I need to get these babies done. I trust no one up here so I'm just going to have to learn." I looked up a few videos on youtube and i spent the next hour tweezing myself to perfection. And now my brows look good. They not quite perfect but they are pretty darn close. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moral of the story: Brows are your own choice but once your start to mess with them its really hard to go back. 

ps. aziajs, your filled in brows are phenomenal in my opinion. You inspired me to get my brows looking on POINT! so thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pps. I've forgotten how to post pics on here but if you're curious for how my brows looks now visit my blog.


----------



## ginger9 (May 5, 2009)

I agree with posters who say brows are such a personal choice. I am a bit torn about my brows. Mine are dark and thick. I pluck the strays but I have not changed the shape of it much. Ie. I don't trim or cut them. 

I am aware that I can dramatically change the look of my face and I'm curious to see the change but at the same time, I kinda like it the way it is. It's become a part of me, also I am fully aware that once I go there I cannot go back to being natural. And the truth is I am too lazy to spend that much more time, shaping, filling and trimming them. I kinda like the fact that I can "wash and wear" my brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I am now learning to fill them in when I do bolder makeup. I can't say I know what I'm doing just yet but I already notice the difference in pictures.


----------



## User38 (May 5, 2009)

I am heartened by the fact that we all seem to have an "eyebrow issue" -- some too thick, some too thin, and some messed up by human hands.  As I have said before, my face is nothing without my eyebrows -- and my eyebrows are almost nothing..lol.  So, that means to me that every day I have to put on my brows


----------



## makeupD0LL (May 6, 2009)

I think its all about your own preference. I feel that when I wear eyeshadow, filling in my eyebrows makes the look more "put-together". Also, my eyebrows are pretty thin before filling them in so its a MUST for me.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (May 6, 2009)

filling in my brows is very necessary...the women in my family have clear eyebrows...lol,,no but seriously..there is hair there but you just can't see them..lol..except i don't match my hair...my hair is mostly black so i fill them in a dark brownish red color.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 7, 2009)

your eyebrows are fierce!


----------

